# Sidewalk and Juvenile Bike Fetish



## cr250mark (Jul 6, 2021)

Sidewalk Bicycles and a couple juveniles 
Ranging from 1920’s-40’s 
I don’t see a lot of post here Showing the variety of 
Early “Small Bicycles” so here are a few to take a peak 
At.  
Enjoy 

Ma


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 6, 2021)

no wonder we never see them here, you have them all. 🙂


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 6, 2021)

Very impressive collection, Mark!!! Thanks for including head badge photos.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 6, 2021)

Your welcome and yes I try to collect some of the 
More complete ones as I can find them 
These early juvenile bikes and trikes have become a 
Passion !( or maybe a addiction lol) 

mark


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 7, 2021)

Wow, what a great collection, they are all cool but I really like the box pins on the Velo-King, thanks for sharing,

-mike


----------



## Handyman (Jul 7, 2021)

WHAT!  No Iver Johnson's!...............  I'll fix that.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 7, 2021)

Handyman said:


> WHAT!  No Iver Johnson's!...............  I'll fix that.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 1442590



Another cool pair of his and hers juvie bikes.  That's the largest chain ring I've ever seen on the boys model for a smaller bike.

Dave


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 7, 2021)

Handyman said:


> WHAT!  No Iver Johnson's!...............  I'll fix that.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 1442590




Nice Pair I remember these , glad to see they are still together.  
Great set of Ivers 

mark


----------



## stezell (Jul 7, 2021)

Even Bob digs the little dudes, very cool buddy!


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 7, 2021)

I have a couple of 16” Shelbys.  Do you have any Shelbys in that awesome collection?
Tim Newmeyer


----------



## vincev (Jul 8, 2021)

Would this be a sidewalk bike? Who made it ??


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes that’s a sidewalk bike, it’s called Mi-cycle or bi-cycle made by National Cart Co.  I’ve heard it called the worm bike!?

-mike


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 10, 2021)

vincev said:


> Would this be a sidewalk bike? Who made it ??
> 
> 
> View attachment 1443369



Looks like a CLOWN bike from the 3 ring circus... Razin...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 25, 2021)

Really Love the "Little Bikes"
Thanks for starting this thread.
This one from Memory Lane,
Made my heart beat faster.😍



i have this one from Ivo @Balloontyre 
because i had one.🥰


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 25, 2021)

First time I've ever seen a Pierce sidewalk bicycle! Those and Pierce tricycles (only seen one in the last 20 years) are very rare to come across. Terrific acquisition for your collection.

Dave


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 27, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Really Love the "Little Bikes"
> Thanks for starting this thread.
> This one from Memory Lane,
> Made my heart beat faster.😍
> ...



My first bike my Dad bought me was a red and white Murray built Hiawatha Cadet in 1967 that came from the local Gambles store when i was 7 years old .. This bike looks to be a Murray built Sears that looks very similar to the one i had... Cool little bike that brings back TONS of memories. Enjoy... Razin..


----------

